# Joystick abfragen



## cello (9. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine List und möchte mit dem Steuerkreuz meines Handys "umblättern" können. Wie z.B. bei einem Kalender, wo ich dann einen Monat weiterblättern kann. Ich hab schon gegooglet usw. aber irgendwie finde ich nichts dazu.
Wäre toll, wenn jmd. helfen könnte.

Gruß und Frohe Ostern, Marcel


----------



## tomkruse (9. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Naja, das hängt vom jeweiligen Handy ab. Meist kannst Du Joysticks und/oder 5-Wege-Taster mittels Gameactinons abfragen.

Also Du machst in der Methode keyPressed ein getGameAction vom keyCode und da fragst Du dann ab ob es sich um RIGHT handelt. Das geht aber nur bei von Canvas abgeleiteten Klassen.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## cello (9. Apr 2004)

Moin,

vielen Dank. Das ist genau das Problem  

Mal gucken, der Abend ist ja noch jung


----------

